# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Укрмовний форум для перекладачів

## живазакордоном

На форумі цікавого укрмовного порталу "Домівка" відкрився розділ для перекладачів! forum.domivka.net --> "Різне" --> "Переклади". 
На форумі треба спочатку зареєструватись. 
Сподіваюся зустрітись з Вами там!
Вітання,
„живазакордоном” 
PS: Ще декілька слів про форум. На Домівці працює активний україномовний форум. Створено (крім розділу „Без правил” та дурнуватої росмовної банерної реклами на головній сторінці порталу  ::  ) виключно укрмовне середовище, де Вам, не задумуючись та почуваючи себе абсолютно комфортно, можна спілкуватись українською на різноманітні теми, серед яких – переклад! На форумі доволі високий рівень спілкування та небайдужа до всього українського публіка. Перекладацький форум призначений для фахівців.

----------

